

Firefox Accounts is coming - daw___
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/use-firefox-accounts-manage-your-marketplace-apps

======
larssorenson
I'm rather annoyed with mozilla/firefox pushing for ubiquitous usage of their
authentication platforms. I prefer my decentralized, modular, and personally
controllable account information. The reason I don't "Sign in with Google" or
"Login with Facebok" is the same reason I don't want a Firefox Persona or
Account. Also, let me sign up without a damn e-mail.

